# Liban Quarry



## Malenis (Mar 30, 2016)

From 1942-1944 this pre-war limestone quarry was a penal camp where 800 young poles were incarcerated. They suffered at the hands of Nazi captors and beatings and death were dealt out easily. There is apparently a small monument which is hard to find to 21 inmates that were executed when the camp was liberated.

The quarry was used in the set of Steven Spielberg's "Schindler's List" movie and many of the props still remain. It is a replica of Plaszów labour camp and was built from the original plans, in the disused quarry. The original labour camp was located on the slope of Krzemionki Hill, however, this was destroyed. 

The villa of Amon Goeth which was positioned above the camp in the movie, however, the original villa still stands in Jerozolimska Street and was situated behind a hill and the camp was not visible from the balcony.

Replica tombstones were laid through the centre of the quarry and if you didn't realise this was once a movie set you could quite easily believe they were real. 

We went on a beautiful sunny day, lots of flies and wildlife around and it sounded like we had a sworn of mosquitos above us at one point. As far as I can tell from other sites, it gets quite water logged during the winter months.

Enjoy the photos.....


Liban Quarry by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-33 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-32 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-31 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-30 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-29 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-28 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-27 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-26 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-25 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-23 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-22 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-21 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-20 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-19 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-18 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-17 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-16 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-15 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-14 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-13 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-12 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-11 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-10 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-9 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-8 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-7 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-6 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-4 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-3 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Liban Quarry-34 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 30, 2016)

Those towers are awesome  Kraków and Poznan seem to be becoming new Euro Urbex frontiers it seems  Thanks for posting!


----------



## tazong (Mar 31, 2016)

Thats fantastic mate - loved the photos and something a little bit different.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## krela (Mar 31, 2016)

That's brilliant, thanks Malenis.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 31, 2016)

That is total awesomeness on so many levels. Really enjoyed that report.


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 31, 2016)

Love it! What an amazing place! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## theartist (Mar 31, 2016)

any more of this place?


----------



## smiler (Mar 31, 2016)

You did a fantastic job a that Mel, lovely pics and a well researched interesting report, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Mar 31, 2016)

Looks like a cool place to explore, nice one


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice photos. You've done well with this one. I particularly like the black and white shots, very poignant.


----------



## Malenis (Mar 31, 2016)

theartist said:


> any more of this place?



Have a few snaps taken on phone cam, i'll post when I get a mo


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2016)

Very interesting history and cracking photos.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 1, 2016)

Very good photos, and interesting stuff
Thanks


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Apr 1, 2016)

Wow what a place! Awesome report, thank you!


----------

